# [www.cine-arts.de] Dein eigenes Design



## ElGreco93 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
die Webseite von unserem Team ist grad in der Betaphase. Wie findet ihr das Design und die Unterteilung? 
Die Homepage ist noch lange nicht Fertig gecodet und die Buttons auf der Hauptseite sind zu groß.
Link: http://www.cine-arts.de


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Philip


----------



## Maik (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich schieb deinen Thread mal besser in die Creative Lounge, ansonsten müsste ich ihn nämlich entfernen, denn ohne jeglichen Inhalt ist die vorgestellte Seite in dieser Form von der Teilnahme im Homepage Review Forum ausgeschlossen:



> *1. Es werden nur fertiggestellte Seiten und keine Baustellen akzeptiert.*
> Baustelle bedeutet: Seiten mit toten Links, bei denen nur das Layout ("Design") steht, bei denen kein Inhalt vorhanden ist, nur Screenshots, unfertige Dinge - wie z.B. "Vorschau Versionen".
> Ihr könnt für eine Sondergenehmigung für ein Preview bei einem Moderator anfragen - diese werden auch gesondert Gekennzeichnet.
> Wer ohne Genehmigung Previews zur Bewertung einstellt, wird verwarnt und gefährdet damit seinen Account!



Quelle: Regeln für das Homepage Review Forum - Stand: 18.10.2008

mfg Maik


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Verwirrend. 

Die Blickführung ist dürftig. Wenn man auf die Seite kommt, weiß man nicht wirklich wo man hingucken soll und der Blick liegt auf den riesigen Farbblöcken in der Mitte und weiß nicht wohin. 
Das Menü ist zweigeteilt, einmal außen und erst nach Kopfdrehung lesbar und einmal im Contentbereich und wie du schon sagst viel zu groß.
Wenn du schon verschiedene Farben verwendest um das Menü verständlicher zu machen, solltest du es auch konsequent einsetzen. Was hat Partner mit Webinterfaces zu tun? Was Kontakt mit 3D Arts zu tun?

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## ElGreco93 (1. Dezember 2008)

Danke für euer Feedback! Ich werde die Seite nochmal überarbeiten.
Sorry ich wusste nicht, das hier nur Fertige homepages Reingestellt werden.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise sollte zuerst der Header bzw. der Name/Schriftzug der Website auffallen, in deinem Fall CineArts. Das musst du nicht auch nochmal als Überschrift für den Contentbereich verwenden.

edit: Achja, wenn ich auf "Galerie" klicke, kommt nichts "gescheites" . (Win Vista, Opera 9.62)


----------

